#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Vuurwerk

## DanoKK

Hallo,

Ik ben nieuwschierig wat mensen van vuurwerk vinden. Hier je meningen/en eventueel wat je gaat kopen.. daar ben ik ook wel nieuwschierig naar.

Ik heb me been gebroken, vandaar dit jaar geen vuurwerk.. en grotendeels niet draaien :Frown:  (Scheenbeenbreuk)

Maargoed, REAGEER!

Daan (nog niet zo lang op het forum)

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Geen vuurwerk voor mij, vind ik gewoon niks aan om zelf af te steken.
Kijken ernaar overigens wel :Smile:

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> Geen vuurwerk voor mij, vind ik gewoon niks aan om zelf af te steken.
> Kijken ernaar overigens wel




vuurwerk 
ne geen geld meer  :Wink: :P


de buren hebbe vast wel wat leuks
dus dan kom ik in elk gevalle met 9 vingers terug :P

uhm 10 :P

----------


## soundcheckfrits

vuurwek--&gt;  nope  ben aan werk dan.

----------


## dabassman

Heb 3 potten en 6 pijlen. Was al duur genoeg dus meer komt er niet

----------


## DJP-BIM

ik mis eigenlijk de link vuurwerk-licht & geluid,

maargoed hier geen vuurwerk, werken met de hap.

----------


## timleurink

Voor mij dit jaar geen vuurwerk, ben er goed op uit gekeken. Vorig jaar is het flink mis gegaan. Een 180 shots mortier pot van 40 kg in 1x geexplodeerd. Gelukkig geen gewonden maar wel een berg elende..  Ik ben van het vuurwerk af. En geniet wel van wat anderen afsteken.

Groeten Tim

----------


## jimi

dit jaar werk ik bij vuurwerk verkoop adres dus ik krijg het meenste vuurwerk wat ik wil wel of met fikse korting.

groetjes jimi

----------


## FiëstaLj

Alleen professioneel vuurwerk dit jaar, dus netjes met de ontsteking op afstand gaan zitten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Alleen professioneel vuurwerk dit jaar, dus netjes met de ontsteking op afstand gaan zitten



Jammer dat er op dit forum weinig over "professioneel vuurwerk" wordt gepraat...
Lijkt me wel interessant om meer over te weten te komen

Of hoort dit niet in dit forum thuis?[:I]

----------


## Mark-LED

Pyro-technieken? Is inderdaad interessant!

Hier dit jaar wel vuurwerk, we gaan weer vrolijk op weg naar duitsland zoals elk jaar. Kom altijd terug met wat knal en sier patronen, die met een pistool afgeschoten worden. Ben niemand tot last, speel niet met het pistool, en breng alleen mezelf in gevaar (in hoeverre er gevaar is).

----------


## Spotter

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJP-BIM_
> 
> ik mis eigenlijk de link vuurwerk-licht & geluid,
> 
> maargoed hier geen vuurwerk, werken met de hap.



genoeg licht en geluid te zien/horen met vuurwerk dacht ik zo?

----------


## Max

Als vuurwerk fan, ook voor mij dit jaar weinig vuurwerk. Althans meer als 250,- euro zit er dit jaar helaas niet in. Je moet nu eenmaal keuze's maken en heb liever iets waar ik meer dan één dag plezier van heb.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> vuurwek--&gt;  nope  ben aan werk dan.



Same here

----------


## soundcheckfrits

@ dj compact     ''same here?? ''            verklaar nader

----------


## Mark-LED

Letterlijk vertaald, hier hetzelfde. Compact moet dan dus ook werken.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

ah oke,         zover kreeg ik het ooknogwel vertaald, aleen was het beetje rare nederlands spelling '' hier hetzelfde''

----------


## speakerfreak

hmmz intreseert me weinig meer, heb wat lawine pijpen, nitraten en vlinders hier liggen en thats it, alleen overmorgen nog maar ff naar de winkel wat spul hier halen

----------


## sparky

Uiteraard, de perfecte gelegenheid om dat kleine jongetje in mezelf weereens goed zn gang te laten gaan. weet nog niet precies wat allemaal,maar t zal vast in de catagorie GROOT gaan vallen haha.

----------


## oversound

Voor 600 euro aan vuurwerk voor me baas gehaald. En ik moet het ook nog eens afsteken ook voor hem :Big Grin: 
Ach ja is leuk voor een kwartier en dan weer de hele nacht doorwerken.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> 
> Voor 600 euro aan vuurwerk voor me baas gehaald. En ik moet het ook nog eens afsteken ook voor hem
> Ach ja is leuk voor een kwartier en dan weer de hele nacht doorwerken.



600 euro aan vuurwerk in 1 kwartier afsteken? :Big Grin:

----------


## jaspertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ahmed Al Dayri_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> ...



maak ff filmpje van
dat wil ik ook wel is sien 600 euri vuurwerk in een kwartier

----------


## oversound

Op straat 1 grote rij potten zetten dan met twee man vanaf het midden beginnen af te steken naar buiten toe en een derde die schiet even alle pijlen de lucht in
kwartiertje geef ik het[8D] Als iemand het filmt post ik het filmpje wel even hoor

----------


## mennobroere

Wat ik me nu afvraag!

Ik als nederlander moet steeds dat gezeik op het nieuws aanhoren hoeveel Illegaal vuurwerk er nu weer is onderschept uit Belgie!

Aangezien er hier nog al wat belgen op dit forum zitten, zou ik graag willen weten of er nu Echt zoveel fout gaat met vuurwerk in Belgie?

Greetz Menno

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mennobroere_
> 
> Aangezien er hier nog al wat belgen op dit forum zitten, zou ik graag willen weten of er nu Echt zoveel fout gaat met vuurwerk in Belgie?



Is helemaal niks mis met het belgisch vuurwerk... integendeel zelfs:
Jullie Nederlanders komen het hier halen omdat het goedkoop is en wij een groter aanbod hebben. 
Het is echter illegaal om dat vuurwerk in grote hoeveelheden mee de grens over te nemen.
Niks illegaals dus aan het belgisch vuurwerk, enkel jullie nederlanders doen er 'illegale' dingen mee.

----------


## laserguy

Ik moet zeggen dat de vuurwerkrage hier in onze omgeving toch niet zo hevig is als in Nederland. Doordat er minder mensen vuurwerk afsteken is het totale aantal ongelukken natuurlijk ook kleiner. Ook de verkrijgbaarheid is bij ons in alle streken niet even goed en van die grote dingen die ik in Nederland eens heb zien afgaan heb ik hier nog niet gevonden. Waarschijnlijk is ons vuurwerk dus ook niet zo "zwaar"? Feit is dat de vuurwerkhandelaren bij ons nog geen bunkers moeten hebben wat in Nederland wel het geval is (én nog laten keuren ook!) daardoor kunnen onze Belgische verkopers de prijzen inderdaad lager houden dan in Nederland... die prijzen van die bunkers gehoord in Nederland... schandalig! Dat er nog handelaars zijn die de moed hebben daarin te investeren... duurt jaren eer ze het eruit hebben!

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Is helemaal niks mis met het belgisch vuurwerk... integendeel zelfs:
> Jullie Nederlanders komen het hier halen omdat het goedkoop is en wij een groter aanbod hebben. 
> Het is echter illegaal om dat vuurwerk in grote hoeveelheden mee de grens over te nemen.
> Niks illegaals dus aan het belgisch vuurwerk, enkel jullie nederlanders doen er 'illegale' dingen mee.



Ooh dat is niet waar! Strijkers en vlinder en lawinepijlen e.d. zijn geloof ik allemaal te koop in België maar strikt verboden in Nederland. En dat we er hier ooit illegale dingen mee doen zal niet veel anders zijn dan in België (en anders komt het waarschijnlijk door de wetgeving in Nederland) Maar dat is nou eenmaal de kick van het expirimenteren, vinden sommigen [B)]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



Euh???
Dat zeg ik toch net...

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Euh???
> Dat zeg ik toch net...



Nee je snapt me verkeerd, ookal waren lawinepijlen, vlinders en strijkers in Nederland gemaakt en verkocht. Het is en blijft illegaal! Heeft dus niks met grenzen te maken. Echter is het in België wel legaal, hier in Nederland niet.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



K ik zie het al... blijkbaar ergens in mijn reactie verloren gegaan dat hetgene wat jullie hier in belgie kunnen krijgen in nederland verboden is. Daarmee dat wij een grote aanbod hebben...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Gemiddelde terugverdientijd van een bunker met alle luxe (zoals sprinklers) is in nederland 2 jaar....vuurwerk gaat voor de handelaar 2 keer over kop qua winsten... in belgie is het dan wel goedkoper, maar de wisntmarges blijven gelijk. grote verschil is de kwaliteit. in nederland is de keuringseis een stuk hoger..daarom mag bijv. een strijker in nederland niet, het verbranden van een lont is niet in de gaten te houden. En lawinepijlen en al die andere shit zijn in belgië voor de particulier net zo verboden hoor. grote verschil is gewoon de prijs, je moet 2 vuurpijlen van dezelfde prijs niet vergelijken qua kwaliteit, in nederland betaal je gewoon 2 keer zoveel..

En on topic qua handhaving..ik zie hier paralellen tussen het riggen van fuiven in belgie en het ontbreken van normale veiligheidsvoorzieningen bij vuurwerkopslag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Banned

Ik vindt al dat geeur van gevaarlijk vuurwerk onzin !

Of je nou strijkers, bloembedden of mortieren afschiet is net zo gevaarlijk als het gekeurd vuurwerk hier in nederland ! 

ook al zit daar minder kruid in !

Die mensen die experimenteren met vuurwerk zijn hier de aanleiding van ! 

Als ik in een verfblik het kruid van GOEDGEKEURD NEDERLANDS  vuurwerk stop is dat net zo gevaarlijk hoor en daar gebeuren de meeste ongelukken mee ! 

met het afsteken van "illegaal" vuurwerk zoals strijkers, mortieren en bloembedden enz gebeuren minder ongelukken dan met de projecten die door de Nederlander zelf wordt gemaakt !

En de reden WAAROM de nederlander experimenteert is gewoon omdat de staat zegt en bepaalt hoeveel gram er in een rotje mag zitten ! 

Als het zo gevaarlijk is dat illegaal vuurwerk waarom zijn er dan zo weinig slachtoffers in de andere landen ?

Plus dat er minder verkocht wordt in Belgie ligt ook aan denk ik dt het daar 365 dagen per jaar verkocht mag worden ! Hier in nederland mag het maar 3 of 4 dagen per jaar verkocht worden !

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Ik vindt al dat geeur van gevaarlijk vuurwerk onzin !
> 
> Of je nou strijkers, bloembedden of mortieren afschiet is net zo gevaarlijk als het gekeurd vuurwerk hier in nederland ! 
> 
> ook al zit daar minder kruid in !
> 
> Die mensen die experimenteren met vuurwerk zijn hier de aanleiding van ! 
> ...



Sorry, maar dit valt bij mij onder 'kortzinnige reacties'
Vooral je voorlaatste zinnetje...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Mephisto...lees mijn post eens opnieuw en nu goed voordat je over dat kruid enzo....

----------


## shure-fan

maargoed,  ik werk ook met oud en nieuw

----------


## Banned

vindt ik niet ! er wordt ook een discussie gevoerd over het vuurwerk in Belgie dat hier illegaal is ! 

dat het goedkoper is enzo terwijl het topic gaat over WAT je van vuurwerk vindt !

DanoKK schreef : 

Ik ben nieuwschierig wat mensen van vuurwerk vinden. Hier je meningen/en eventueel wat je gaat kopen.. daar ben ik ook wel nieuwschierig naar.

De meeste antwoorden gaan over andere dingen dan er gevraagd wordt ik vul alleen mijn mening aan op de rest ! 

En wat ik van Vuurwerk vindt ?  Is mooi en duur ( als je mooim vuurwerk wilt dan ) het vuurwerk wat HIER ( nederland ) verkocht wordt is zijn geld NIET waard ! En als het erg duur is is het zijn geld ook niet waard ! 

Koop altijd mijn vuurwerk in Belgie ! Waarom Ten eerste niet omdat het goedkoper is want dat is niet hoor ( koop per jaar voor 2000,00 aan vuurwerk en ik hen ook niet veel )

Maar wel een paar rollen en mortierschoten en losse mortieren van 20 / 30cm doorsnede 

Gevaarlijk ?? vindt ik niet als je het normaal gebruikt !

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> En on topic qua handhaving..ik zie hier paralellen tussen het riggen van fuiven in belgie en het ontbreken van normale veiligheidsvoorzieningen bij vuurwerkopslag



Vind dit een zwakke vergelijking. En in Belgie moet vuurwerk ook in bunkers opgeslagen worden. Bij mij in de buurt liggen 2 grote vuurwerkverdelers op een industriezone, domein ligt vol met bunkers en zandhopen ertussen. Btw, in Nederland steken ze vuurwerk toch ook in scheepscontainers midden een stadscentrum of zijn we Enschede al allemaal vergeten???

greetz Tuur

oh ja, voor mij ook geen vuurwerk dit jaar, zit "20 feet Below".

----------


## SPS

Leuk hoor, vuurwerk met kruiD

Ik filosofeer al weer een beetje.
Kruidnootjes, majoraan, vingerhoedskruid...................

Maar alle gekheid ok een -kruid-stokje:
Voor mij mag alle knalvuurwerk worden uitgebannen.
Mooie pijlen kan ik wel waarderen, maar dat domme geknal.
Zonde van:
* Milieu
* Stress bij dieren
* En -natuurlijk heel nederlands- het geld!

Paul

----------


## @ndrew

k heb joekels van die illegale mortier pijlen en een chinese rol met eindbom en vind dat genoeg want je poen gaat in rook op :Smile:   :Smile:   maar het is wel leuk om te hebben elk jaar weer :Cool:   :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

mmm, ik denk dat ik het dit jaar maar weer eens over sla... Mijn vriendin heeft haar voorraad echter al weer aangevuld.... 

Op die manier kost het mij in ieder geval niets :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TPL

Mensen die op verschillende vuurwerksites komen weten dat ik daar ook op zit. Voor de freaks zijn AVP (de site van oud J&H mod Arjan en waar ik ook mod ben) FPM, VWL, en nog vele andere, geen onbekende en velen delen de passie/hobby vuurwerk zoals wij allen ook over het licht en geluid denken. Er zijn mensen die het zonde vinden dat je een paar 1000 euro neertelt voor een speaker. Waarom zou je geld uitgeven aan iets wat je ook voor 50 euro kan kopen dat maakt toch ook geluid? Ieder zijn hobby zeg ik maar zo. En vuurwerk is wel degelijk een hobby er zijn genoeg shows die bezocht kunnen worden en er is genoeg gespreks stof over. Dus opmerkingen dat knal verboden moet worden ben ik het niet mee eens. Je geeft 3 redenen en vele jongeren kopen de knallers voor de kick, maar er is ook een groep die koopt de knaller voor de knal. De ene knaller knalt (klinkt) anders dan de andere. Hetzelfde met sier, hetzelfde met speakers en met licht (alleen licht klinkt niet :P). En tja van een speaker heb je langer plezier als een chinese rol of vuurpijl, maar als het je hobby is geniet je er even veel van al is het boem weg. Dat is mijn mening. En ja ook ik koop vuurwerk in NL (want ook hier is mooi spul te koop als je weet wat en waar, en dan heb ik het over de echte verkoop punten en geen mannetje). 

m.v.g

misterBoem

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Vuurwerk kopen? Dat had ik al maanden geleden gedaan :Big Grin: 
Lang leven de belgen. :Smile:

----------


## discomidway

Ben ik misschien gek....Maar een vette geluid installatie op straat zetten.... 
Dan heb je ook herrie en kost in verhouding toch nix als je hem heb staan... 
Kan leuk buurtfeest worden....

----------


## DJP-BIM

> Ben ik misschien gek....



JA.............. :Big Grin:

----------

